# Mfta



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any word on the open !


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Land marks done Friday, 38 back for the land blind, sorry no numbers!

Congrats to Robbie Knutson on the 2nd in the Q


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Callbacks from the Open 1st series:

2,7,10,11,13,14,15,18,19,20,25,30,32,33,34,35,37,39,41,42,43,46,47,54,55,58,59,60,63,64,65,67.68,69,70,72,73,75


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any word on the derby?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations to Wayne and FoxHollow on the derby 2nd with Gizmo and Jack and Rush on their 4th.
Bruce & Betty


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Bruce said - way to go Team Fox Hollow, Gizmo and Gizmo's owners, and Dr. Jack and Rush!!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Robbie K. and Ranger in the "Q" Nice Job Robbie


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks Todd! Felt good!


Todd Caswell said:


> Congrats to Robbie K. and Ranger in the "Q" Nice Job Robbie


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Good going, Robbie! Running next week?


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

NICE JOB! Robbie
Duane


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

zeus3925 said:


> Good going, Robbie! Running next week?


 Thanks Chuck. We're running the Am next week.


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

DSMITH1651 said:


> NICE JOB! Robbie
> Duane


thanks Duane.


----------



## Circle C Kennels (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anyone have the results from the Open and Amat.?


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

congrats Robbie. I know how ya feel! 

Open results:
1)Trixie-Tobler
2)Chevy-Ledford
3)???? -Spangler
4)Rascal-Ledford

Thats all I gots. Congrats to Linda.
Jeff


----------



## machthree (Aug 8, 2006)

Am Results:

1st- Rick Van bergen Qualifies for National Am
2nd- Nash Rick Anderson Titles and Qualifies for National Am
3rd- Moses Rick Anderson Completes AFC
4th- Edge Brad Bellmore

I believe Only 4 out of 17 Completed Last series ( Water Blind and Water Marks combined)
Congratulations to both Ricks! What a Weekend!!!!!


----------



## Circle C Kennels (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the results.

Way to go Randy and congratulations Rick on your 1st in the Amat. and qualifying for the National.


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

jamen said:


> congrats Robbie. I know how ya feel!
> 
> Open results:
> 1)Trixie-Tobler
> ...


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Linda and Trixie on winning the Open and earning your FC!!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_A BIG congrats to:_

_Linda & Trixie on your win and title!_
_Rick & Ben on your win and title, and qualifying!!_
_Rick A & Nash on qualifying & title, & Moses on your title!_
_Brad & Edge on your 4th!_

_What a great weekend! We are so happy for y'all!!!_

_Paul, Jennifer & Ashley_


----------

